# New Dog :)



## gore42 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, not really.... she's not really mine. We decided to foster some Great Danes, since there seem to be so many of them about that need homes, and we'd like to get a dog. Holly is only ours until she gets a permanent home, but who knows how long that will take. If you want to adopt her, you'll have to contact the Rocky Mountain Great Dane Rescue. 

She's about the sweetest dog that I've ever had, though. She's very gentle, even though she's pretty big... well behaved, and cuddles every chance she gets.

We got her last night at about 8 PM... she had just been driven in from Kansas. She seems a little sad about the move, but we're doing everything we can to make her happy. 

Of course, as soon as we saw her, it was pretty obvious that she isn't really a Great Dane... at least, not 100%. I'm guessing that she's about half black lab. I don't really care.... I'm perfectly happy having a mutt, especially one as nice as this one 







Every time I tried to take her picture, she decided to run over and lean on me instead... the only time she stayed still long enough to take a relatively sharp photo was when she was lying down for a moment. I'll try again in a couple of days when she's a little more used to me, and maybe you'll be able to see the features that make her look like a Dane. 



- Matt


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 11, 2007)

She's so cute. Good for you Matt, there are so many nice dogs out there who need good homes.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 11, 2007)

It's always nice to foster! It amazes me how many truly nice dogs end up in rescue! I'm seeing a whole lot of Labrador!


----------



## Heather (Sep 11, 2007)

What Rose said - she's lovely! I would have a hard time fostering - I'd get too attached! Nice work, Matt.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 11, 2007)

Good for you, Matt. Bet you end up keeping her...


----------



## Equestris (Sep 12, 2007)

That's one cute picture Matt! Good for you and Rosi!


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 12, 2007)

What a neat person you must be to have taken in that dog.

I, too, see a lot of lab in her. Labs are wonderful dogs. I've wanted a Lab or a Golden Retriever for the longest time but simply can't pass up the ones with the personalities like your Holly.

Good for you to be so generous in sharing your home.


----------



## Bolero (Sep 12, 2007)

That is a great looking dog.

Nice pose!


----------



## Mira (Sep 12, 2007)

She looks well cared for. Shiny coat. I found it hard to love them and then let them go when I foster. Good for you Matt. Hope you have a pleasant experience.

Karla


----------

